# Eating in Blackpool



## discplayer (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello Northern Forum

I've just been to Blackpool for the first time and am about to go again. I didn't find a great number of decent places to eat. Don't need anything posh just tasty stuff that won't make you fear a heart attack after a few days like doner kebabs or pizza hut can.

Any ideas?

I did find a tasty greek place above ann summers.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello discplayer

There aren't a great range of places - there is a few decent indians and a senagalese (I think - african anyway) place. I can't really remember the names of the roads - will post here when I can. Pizza hut _is_ posh don't you know! 

Or head down towards Lytham/St Annes way - much better range of eateries their. I will check out that greek place - I am rather proud to say I don't know where Ann Summers is!

The Northern Forum. 




			
				discplayer said:
			
		

> Hello Northern Forum
> 
> I've just been to Blackpool for the first time and am about to go again. I didn't find a great number of decent places to eat. Don't need anything posh just tasty stuff that won't make you fear a heart attack after a few days like doner kebabs or pizza hut can.
> 
> ...


----------



## discplayer (Sep 26, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> There aren't a great range of places - there is a few decent indians and a senagalese (I think - african anyway) place. I can't really remember the names of the roads - will post here when I can. Pizza hut _is_ posh don't you know!
> 
> Or head down towards Lytham/St Annes way - much better range of eateries their.



Thanks for that. Will look up the African maybe Senegalese place.

I got taken to a posh Italian in St Annes but it was a little pricier than I'd like if I'm paying (certinaly a few nights in a row) and don't fancy the £15 taxi each way!

Ta!


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2005)

i'd suggest the september brasserie - really nice small upstairs place near the front. proper nice grub, and not too pricy. they were serving bison steak last time i went.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2005)

discplayer said:
			
		

> Thanks for that. Will look up the African maybe Senegalese place.
> 
> I got taken to a posh Italian in St Annes but it was a little pricier than I'd like if I'm paying (certinaly a few nights in a row) and don't fancy the £15 taxi each way!
> 
> Ta!



It's got a bad rep - but I know a few people who say it's wonderful. I suspect the bad reputation is largely from people who've never been and presume african food equals food poisening. Basically a bit racist as this delightful seaside resort can be.

Taxi! Get the no 14 bus!!!


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 26, 2005)

Bit vague killer, Blackpools got to have the longest seafront in the UK. 
I just go for Harry Ramsden's or maybe that Italian chain (?) one opposite the cinema (theres two I know of very close to each other) never really found much more other than a dirty looking Tandoori.


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2005)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Bit vague killer, Blackpools got to have the longest seafront in the UK.


sorry... the address is...

15-17 Queen Street Blackpool Tel: 01253 623282

according to the google results, it's been listed in the good food guide & michelin guide for 15 years, and serves 'modern & eclectic food'. it is good, very nice & intimate. not been for a couple of years, but the mains were under a tenner then.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 26, 2005)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Bit vague killer, Blackpools got to have the longest seafront in the UK.
> I just go for Harry Ramsden's or maybe that Italian chain (?) one opposite the cinema (theres two I know of very close to each other) never really found much more other than a dirty looking Tandoori.



NO NO NO!!! don't go to harry Ramsdens - come to Fleetwood (on the 14 again (or the tram)) and have fish and chips here. They are sensational. I didn't really eat fish till Ilived here. There is also a seafood resteraunt on Church Street. (near the pharos lighthouse, near last tram stop) that I am led to believe is good.  

you mean Bella Pasta Dhimmi I think.


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2005)

the best chippy in blackpool is the cottage on newhouse road. endorsed by john major & jeffrey archer no less!

(don't let that put you off - tories often have very good taste in food...)


----------



## ether (Sep 26, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> the best chippy in blackpool is the cottage on newhouse road. endorsed by john major & jeffrey archer no less!
> 
> (don't let that put you off - tories often have very good taste in food...)



Nah, it's changed hands since them days and ain't too hot any more.
There's a good chippy on Chapel St near the open car park end. Or if you're in Lytham Whelan's is The Best Chippy Ever.


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2005)

there's a damn good place in st annes too... is it the st annes fish shop, or something similarly creatively named?

shame to hear about the cottage. i used to love that place.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 26, 2005)

Eaten in Blackpool a lot of times

Good places....don't exist

I've been to most of the 'decent' restaurants and they've all been awful


----------



## ether (Sep 26, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Good places....don't exist



You might be right! There's a few restaurants on Queen St. The Italian there's ok, dunno about the rest tho.


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 27, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> sorry... the address is...
> 15-17 Queen Street Blackpool Tel: 01253 623282
> according to the google results, it's been listed in the good food guide & michelin guide for 15 years, and serves 'modern & eclectic food'. it is good, very nice & intimate. not been for a couple of years, but the mains were under a tenner then.



Thanks, I had to ask because I get very sore feet plodding up and down the prom looking for more food for the tribe. There's a great greasy spoon over looking the carpark next to the old bill station in the same road as the rock factory, massive steaming mugs of tea, something and chips. 
Odd thing about the north but you can go into a newsagents and buy a paper and get a better welcome than in some restaurants southwards.


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 27, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!!! don't go to harry Ramsdens - come to Fleetwood (on the 14 again (or the tram)) and have fish and chips here. They are sensational. I didn't really eat fish till Ilived here. There is also a seafood resteraunt on Church Street. (near the pharos lighthouse, near last tram stop) that I am led to believe is good.



Well always like advice but I also like the idea of an English themed restaurant. I can do both...




			
				tangerinedream said:
			
		

> you mean Bella Pasta Dhimmi I think.



That's the bugger, I'm dreadful with chain restaurant names because they're so samely and we don't have them locally. The chef in there was good and both shocked and flattered when I thanked him as we left. 
Is there a la Tosca there?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 27, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> there's a damn good place in st annes too... is it the st annes fish shop, or something similarly creatively named?
> 
> shame to hear about the cottage. i used to love that place.


There's I think the St. Annes Fish Restaurant, but it's tucked away a bit. Seafarers is good too, on the front.

There's quite a lot of new stuff going on there now; Tiggis has been redeveloped, and there's all sorts of places opening in Lytham. Even so I think my favourite restaurant around there is probably the Villa, further away still at Wrea Green.


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pablo's chippy, best chippy in blackpool (and only one I've been too). Used to go after seeing the lights when i was a kid. Hope its still there.

Fond memories.


----------



## discplayer (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for those suggestions. Hopefully I'll find better places next week than the other week.


----------

